# Riverwide strainer in Bogan Canyon



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

We ran the Bogan Canyon section of the Crystal today and there is a riverwide strainer about 200 yards into the "canyon section" of this stretch. There may be a slot in the center of the strainer that looks plausible for a kayak to fit through, but not recommended. We portaged river left. Use your best judgement. This strainer will def need to be removed at some point. Furthermore there looks to be a lot of logs that will be migrating once the water comes up. Keep your eyes peeled and be safe.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks


----------

